# Maltese growls at everyone, including me?



## AbbieWithAn_ie (Apr 25, 2011)

Our Maltese pup Pearl is about 18 months old, and she is very opinionated. We live a very quiet life in the country, so she doesn't see a lot of people.

She growls at everybody she sees, though. Visitors, pedestrians, cyclists, runners, everyone. 
Even me. 

That's the sad part--if she's just walking around, or resting somewhere, and I pick her up or hold her, she'll growl at me. 
Most of the time when someone in our family picks her up, she growls. If she's sleeping/sitting somewhere she isn't allowed to be, and someone moves her, she growls.

We have a lot of ticks here, and when she comes in from walks outside, I usually check her for ticks, and every time she growls at me! 
She doesn't bare her teeth--she just makes this little face at me... like she makes all the hair on her snout stick up. It's so weird. 

Yet, I can pick her up and snuggle her sometimes, and she loves it. 

It's almost like she doesn't like anybody making her the tiniest bit uncomfortable; and believe me--she has lived a very cooshy life ever since she was 8 weeks old. xD

I just didn't expect her to growl at me most of the time.. why do you think that is?

Thank you in advance! 


-Abbie​


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I really don't know what to tell you. But, I would not put up with that behavior for one single second. Are you at all intimidated by her? I am by know means a specialist in behavior, but I think that both dogs and children exhibit these behaviors when they are not secure in the parental authority. That begins with and ends with YOUR mindset. You are the one who provides her with everything she needs in life: food, shelter, care and love. If she feels insecure in your comfort with authority she is likely to feel insecure in general and exhibit aggressive behavior. Ask yourself if you see yourself as her caregiver or slave?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Chrissy, who is over four years old, has been growling since she has been a Puppy but does not bare her teeth. To me, it is apparent that she does not like to be disturbed while she is sleeping or resting. However, I do admonish her for doing so and give her lots of praise when she does not. I do let her know "no growl" before I pick her up and it has worked for me as well as Chrissy. In other words, Chrissy knows that her behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

My 2 girls never growl. They could be chewing on a piece of porterhouse steak or the most expensive cut of Kobe beef and I could literally remove it from their mouth and they would not complain at all. Funny, I never pegged Malts as a"growling breed". I expect that behavior from Pekingnese or Chihuahuas but not Malts.

I would not put up with any growling behavior.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would try to find a pet behaviorist in your area to come to your home and analyze what's going on and give you info on how to fix it. Growling is not good bared teeth or not and you never know what can happen and whether it could escalate. Do yourself and your Maltese a favor and get help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I would try to find a pet behaviorist in your area to come to your home and analyze what's going on and give you info on how to fix it. Growling is not good bared teeth or not and you never know what can happen and whether it could escalate. Do yourself and your Maltese a favor and get help.


:goodpost:

Just one more thought---since you got your dog at 8 wks. it probably did not learn good social behavior. Some dogs also have an extra sensitive startle reflex---esp. those who do not see or hear well, so that needs to be evaluated. Good luck w/finding out what the issue is and addressing it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

If it were me, I would make an appointment with your vet to explain what has been going on with the growling. And, I would also request a complete physical examination with lab tests to rule out any physical issues that might be making your fluff baby feel uncomfortable. Sometimes when dogs don't feel well ... or have a pain in a specific area, they will growl. 

With that, I would not assume your dog is spoiled, etc. ... at least until any physical problems are ruled out. 

Also, if one wakes up a sleeping dog ... I would not be surprised if they might growl then. They could be half asleep. Shoot ... I growl, too, if someone wakes me up for no good reason! 

A good behaviorist will advise you to have a full check-up with blood tests, etc. for your dog before starting to help with any behavioral issues.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi;2018159
Also said:


> _ *if one wakes up a sleeping dog ... I would not be surprised if they might growl then*._[/B] They could be half asleep. * Shoot ... I growl, too, if someone wakes me up for no good reason! *:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

